# Nova zona de subducção ao largo da costa Portuguesa



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2013 às 14:15)

A confirmar-se, é uma descoberta muito interessante e importante.




> *Cientistas descobriram fractura tectónica em formação ao largo da costa portuguesa*
> 
> Após os grandes terramotos de 1755 e 1969 em Portugal, já se suspeitava que algo estivesse a acontecer no fundo do Atlântico, próximo da Península Ibérica. Agora, cientistas portugueses, australianos e franceses afirmam ter descoberto os primeiros indícios desse fenómeno.
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...formacao-ao-largo-da-costa-portuguesa-1597634


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2013 às 15:27)

_Boffins find evidence Atlantic Ocean has started closing

'Embryonic subduction zone' that flattened Lisbon headed for Blighty_



> On November 1st, 1755, the Portuguese capital Lisbon experienced a very nasty earthquake. Up to 100,000 people died and much of the city was destroyed.
> 
> A Portuguese scientist working in Australia now says the earthquake was caused by an 'embryonic subduction zone' that may split the Eurasian tectonic plate and cause the Atlantic ocean to close.
> 
> ...



Notícia com mais alguma info de um jornal do Reino Unido.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jun 2013 às 18:18)

Se alguém desenhar um boneco sobre esta hipótese talvez fosse melhor de visualizar.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jun 2013 às 18:38)

Só nos faltava mais esta.. Portugal em recessão e agora também em subdução! 
Não há paciência.. :S

Então significa que se está ativando uma falha, ao longo do SW algarvio, em que a crosta oceânica vai começar a meter-se para baixo da crosta continental no Algarve. Como consequência iremos ficar com menor área marítima, à medida que a América se aproxima. Outra consequência poderá ser a formação de cadeias montanhosas ao longo da costa portuguesa, provavelmente de origem vulcânica mas só daqui a 20milhões de anos! 

Nota: os Alpes formaram-se assim..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2013 às 21:00)

Encontrei esta figura na publicação da notícia do Diário de Notícias. Não é muito esclarecedora, para além de que pode ser apenas uma imagem antiga, apenas a ilustrar o artigo.






http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=3270973


----------



## Zapiao (18 Jun 2013 às 21:02)

A mim preocupa-me mais é se esta nova falha irá produzir sismos com frequencia......


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jun 2013 às 21:43)

Em princípio sim, devem aumentar de frequência, mas ao longo de milhões de anos.. É uma questão de energia potencial acumulada, isto é, mais vale muitos sismos e pequenos, que 1 por século e de consequências catastróficas.

Mas isto não quer dizer nada.. Temos o grande vale do rifft, que vai literalmente separar uma parte de áfrica na costa junto ao índico (mais ou menos entre os países a norte de moçambique e a etiópia). Contudo, nem há sismos de grandes proporções por lá.. Têm um vulcão no monte kelimanjaro. Mas neste vale, chamado de berço da humanidade, o fenômeno é o oposto, pois vai separar uma parte de áfrica.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jun 2013 às 14:49)

A confirmar-se (e aparentemente esta praticamente confirmado) esta é a descoberta geológica mais importante do século, e falo apenas século porque a tectónica de placas é uma descoberta ainda recente nesta ciência. 

Mas nada disto é motivo para ficar assustado ou com medo.
Estamos a falar da escala geológica. Nenhum humano assistirá ao típicos vulcões de substrução sobre "Portugal" (como os da cordilheira dos Andes). 

Já haviam muitos rumores sobre esta possibilidade. 
Isto porque sismos de magnitude como os de 1755 e os anteriores são sismos quase que única e exclusivamente característicos de zonas de subducção!!

O que muda isto na nossa vida comum?
Absolutamente nada!! 
Com a excepção que agora temos base cientifica justificativa para os sismos ocorridos e certezas absolutas para novos sismos de grandes magnitudes. 
Quando? Continua a não se saber... 


E assim confirma-se o Atlântico no pleno da etapa nº 3 do ciclo de Wilson e a querer começar a 4ª etapa.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2013 às 00:29)

Anteriores e posteriores...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2013 às 12:47)

Aqui, está em pdf o artigo completo publicado pela revista Geology deste mês.

http://idl.ul.pt/sites/idl.ul.pt/files/docs/Geology-2013-Duarte-G34100.1.pdf


----------

